# Forgot to feed my hedgie last night



## Skeeisme (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello! My hedgie, Cassie, usually eats two to three tablespoons of kibble each night. Sometimes I put mealies on it too. Last night I forgot to feed her. I’m watching her right now and she doesn’t seem as energetic as usual. I offered her some kibble but she doesn’t want it. Is there anything I could do to help her out? Thanks!


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Just offer her extra food tonight and lots of water. Did she have some leftover from the night before?


----------



## Skeeisme (Apr 11, 2021)

Spiky_Floof<3 said:


> Just offer her extra food tonight and lots of water. Did she have some leftover from the night before?


No  she did have lots of water available though. I fed her some kibble just now too. Would it be okay if I feed her three and a half tablespoons later tonight to make up for last night? Thanks again!


----------



## cczplore (Jan 26, 2019)

You probably don't need to offer xtra. Hedgies can go for 2 weeks without food. I would not do that of course but missing food overnight will not hurt them. You might get some xtra huffs for forgetting but she will be okay especially when she sees her food is back.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

cczplore said:


> You probably don't need to offer xtra. Hedgies can go for 2 weeks without food. I would not do that of course but missing food overnight will not hurt them. You might get some xtra huffs for forgetting but she will be okay especially when she sees her food is back.


Well humans can go 8-21 days without food, but that doesn't mean we won't be hungry. Yes, it won't hurt your hedgehog in the long run, but she will still be pretty hungry.


----------



## Skeeisme (Apr 11, 2021)

cczplore said:


> You probably don't need to offer xtra. Hedgies can go for 2 weeks without food. I would not do that of course but missing food overnight will not hurt them. You might get some xtra huffs for forgetting but she will be okay especially when she sees her food is back.


She is back to eating her average average amount of kibble!


----------

